# Gotta love being threatened.



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask. 

I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable. 

I did report it to uber and the local police.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Slackrabbit said:


> Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask.
> 
> I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable.
> 
> I did report it to uber and the local police.


I thought your Charlotte PD were defunded and demoralized.
Do you really think they care?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I would of went back to the bp for a soda .
Get it straighten out . lol I would of not of said anything . Just shopped 
I have a old can of spray that needs to be used .
It depends what kind of day i was having if i would go to bp .


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> I thought your Charlotte PD were defunded and demoralized.
> Do you really think they care?


Was a suburb, but no, they didnt seem to care.



kingcorey321 said:


> I would of went back to the bp for a soda .
> Get it straighten out . lol I would of not of said anything . Just shopped
> I have a old can of spray that needs to be used .
> It depends what kind of day i was having if i would go to bp .


I thought about it. I'm 6-1 300 pounds and have 3000 + rides of pent-up Uber rage to let out.&#129315;&#128514;&#129315; in all seriousness i avoid situations that could turn bad


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> I would of went back to the bp for a soda .
> Get it straighten out . lol I would of not of said anything . Just shopped
> I have a old can of spray that needs to be used .
> It depends what kind of day i was having if i would go to bp .





kingcorey321 said:


> I would of went back to the bp for a soda .
> Get it straighten out . lol I would of not of said anything . Just shopped
> I have a old can of spray that needs to be used .
> It depends what kind of day i was having if i would go to bp .


Damn, you had me thinking you were a total c confrontational badass..until the pepper spray safety net.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What is wrong with America at least in R/S world? We have lost respect to each other attitude.
What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?
What is wrong with riders? Why can't take responsibility to wear a mask after reading what App says?


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> What is wrong with America at least in R/S world? We have lost respect to each other attitude.
> What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?
> What is wrong with riders? Why can't take responsibility to wear a mask after reading what App says?


Why can't drivers provide a mask? Because they cost money. I'm not spending my money, even if it's a quarter, to take someone's low-rent ass from point A to point B. They know the rules. they should have their masks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Slackrabbit said:


> Why can't drivers provide a mask? Because they cost money. I'm not spending my money, even if it's a quarter, to take someone's low-rent ass from point A to point B. They know the rules. they should have their masks.


I would rather take fares than losing on a 20 cent worth mask.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I am not the mask police. I would ve still taken the pax but warned him that a lot of drivers are mask Nazis. I only worry about whats under my roof.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Slackrabbit said:


> Why can't drivers provide a mask?


I have the ones Uber sent me in the car. If a pax no have, I offer and request they tip me in the app. Easy, peasy; path of least resistance and no drama.


----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

Only thing I supply, aside for a safe pleasant ride, is a charger. We don't earn enough for me to go all out with water bottles and mints.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> I have the ones Uber sent me in the car. If a pax no have, I offer and request they tip me in the app. Easy, peasy; path of least resistance and no drama.


You request they tip you in the app if they have no mask? How's that working out for ya?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> How's that working out for ya?


Haven't tried it yet. And, for tone, balance and accuracy I have NEVER had a pax mention the word 'tip' during a ride.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

mthom said:


> Only thing I supply, aside for a safe pleasant ride, is a charger. We don't earn enough for me to go all out with water bottles and mints.


I used to give foot rubs, and change diapers.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Haven't tried it yet. And, for tone, balance and accuracy I have NEVER had a pax mention the word 'tip' during a ride.


Well, I can see them being pissed off to boot because you are making them wear a mask then on top of that you are asking to be tipped. I don't think that would have a good ending


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> . I don't think that would have a good ending


I disagree. They are getting a ride. They will be wearing a mask. If they tip, good; if they don't, no big deal. Remember: they were free to me anyway. I wouldn't DEMAND they tip, merely tell them to cover the 'cost' of the mask. They are free to do what they want, but they will be wearing a mask no matter what. The end justifies the missing tip? idk. Drama free and path of least resistance. 
If I wanted non-stop drama I'd go back to my office job.


----------



## Slackrabbit (Sep 7, 2020)

Soldiering said:


> I am not the mask police. I would ve still taken the pax but warned him that a lot of drivers are mask Nazis. I only worry about whats under my roof.


Ahhhhhh the mythical "last uber driver" i hear about so often. Calling drivers that adhere to Ubers policy "mask Nazi's" doesn't help.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

If I felt that I needed a mask to protect me from a pax, I wouldn't be driving.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

/////


UberBastid said:


> If I felt that I needed a mask to protect me from a pax, I wouldn't be driving


......does wife unit feel exactly the same I wonder....


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> /////
> 
> ......does wife unit feel exactly the same I wonder....


She feels the way I _*TELL*_ her to feel.

Seriously tho, she's a tough old bird. If I was afraid to do my job, she'd call me a '*****' and find a real man to hang out with.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> What is wrong with America at least in R/S world? We have lost respect to each other attitude.
> What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?
> What is wrong with riders? Why can't take responsibility to wear a mask after reading what App says?


Entitlement. Everybody seem to misunderstand what their rights really are.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> She feels the way I _*TELL*_ her to feel


Right, you tell her that from the couch, where you sleep when you attempt that maneuver.

If you are actually going online, you are wearing a mask. So, there's that. And if you enter, say a grocery store, you ARE wearing a mask.

And if you give her CV, it won't be the couch you are sleeping on. Just saying.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?


Because you have brainwashed to think that THEIR responsibility should be YOUR responsibility.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Because you have brainwashed to think that THEIR responsibility should be YOUR responsibility.


It is not all about responsibility. 
How about peace? No argument is required to be made. Peaceful each ride and then it brings a peaceful day. 
Even if I had denied to give a ride, I won't tell everyone as if I were a winner over a situation. 
There is no proud to be made over a situation like this.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

JPaiva said:


> Damn, you had me thinking you were a total c confrontational badass..until the pepper spray safety net.


spam .


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> So, there's that. And if you enter, say a grocery store, you ARE wearing a mask.


Yes, I do.
But, it is somewhat amazing that about a third of the people 'out there' in my county do not mask up for public appearances.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> If I felt that I needed a mask to protect me from a pax, I wouldn't be driving.


Masks protect OTHERS from YOU.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> third of the people 'out there' in my county do not mask up for public appearances.


bet they do when they enter a business or they are not entering at all. What they do outside, is up to them. And if they are in a crowd, well they deserve whatever happens, right? Because it's our right. <snicker>

but, doesn't matter, world is ending anyway or we all will be speaking mandarin.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> path of least resistance and no drama.





SHalester said:


> Drama free and path of least resistance.


Ehhh no, providing classic Uber service and not hitting passengers with that hall monitor energy is more like it. I can't quite fault everybody else for eating this up or feeling the unenforceable rules are in place for a reason but for me personally I love seeing passengers' face light up when I wave their friend into the front seat or they figure out I'm not here to go off like their last driver. They usually go straight to telling me about it and enjoy the judgement free ride.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Volvonaut said:


> with that hall monitor energy is more like it.


WHAT YOU MEAN to say is you are ok violating Uber's TOS on an ongoing basis and don't mind close contact with mask-less noobs.

got it. Just remember 46% of your neighbors didn't vote red.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?


^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/


Slackrabbit said:


> Because they cost money.


When F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay some decent rates instead of the 1979 garbage rates that they pay now, I will _consider_ the possibility or providing masks. Until that day comes, No Mask/No Ride.

Does the METRObus provide masks?
Does the Safeway provide masks?
Does the whiskey store provide masks?
Does the Seven/Eleven provide masks?
Does AMTRAK provide masks?

NO.

..........then why should I provide masks.

You do get paid a cancel fee if the customer does not have his mask.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^\/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/ \/
> 
> When F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay some decent rates instead of the 1979 garbage rates that they pay now, I will _consider_ the possibility or providing masks. Until that day comes, No Mask/No Ride.
> 
> ...


The difference is ... 
Customers they chose to go to the store. Stores don't go to where customer is. Store has more staffs to handle situation when things went south. More witnesses. Corporate will always be backing up their staffs.
Riders don't go to where driver is. It is driver who go to where riders are. Drivers have less market. When things went south, driver is alone to handle. No witness. Uber/Lyft will not be backing up drivers. 
So I say drivers shouldn't put his driving privilege on line over 20 cents worth Mask. 
Some riders are going to tip for that. Drivers should consider those kind of tips to be used for delivering masks to those who don't have mask.
Please remember that, the string on Mask could be broken for any reason. When a rider doesn't have a mask, we could understand for that.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Free masks are only for hot chicks panicking about getting in the club


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> It is not all about responsibility.


Oh?
And what type of masks are your providing for your riders?
I'm guessing disposable.
Well, consider the staggering increase in PPE, plastic waste and the effects on OUR environment.
How comforting for you to not feel any type of responsibility.
[HEADING=2]Accumulation of plastic waste during COVID-19 | Science[/HEADING]
_(1) Single-use face mask production in China soared to *116 million per day* in February, about *12x* the usual quantity.
(2). The World Health Organization has requested a *40% escalation* of disposable PPE production 
(3). If the global population adheres to a standard of one disposable face mask per day after lockdowns end, the pandemic could result in a monthly global consumption and waste of *129 billion face masks and 65 billion gloves* 
(4). Hospitals in Wuhan, the center of the COVID-19 outbreak, produced more than *240 tons* of single-use plastic-based medical waste (such as disposable face masks, gloves, and gowns) per day at the peak of the pandemic, 6 times more than the daily average before the pandemic occurred 
(5). If the increases observed in Wuhan hold true elsewhere, the United States could generate an _*entire year's worth of medical waste in 2 months.*

[HEADING=2]Five things you should know about disposable masks and plastic pollution[/HEADING]
*75%*_ of the used masks, as well as other pandemic-related waste, will end up in landfills, or floating in the seas.
it reached around *$40 billion* for financial cost damage._

[HEADING=2]'More masks than jellyfish': coronavirus waste ends up in ocean[/HEADING]



  







  








SHalester said:


> bet they do when they enter a business or they are not entering at all.


You must be focusing on CA. (and despite CA having some the strictist rules, is doing the worst.)
In AZ, some counties or cities have no mask mandates, no lockdowns, no curfews.
Here is a sign on the door of a gas station/convenience store saying "No mask in store"


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh?
> And what type of masks are your providing for your riders?


Whether the previous rider left in my car.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

Class 6 felony in Virginia. "Any person who knowingly communicates, in a writing, including an electronically transmitted communication producing a visual or electronic message, a threat to kill or do bodily injury to a person..."


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

Cvillegordo said:


> Class 6 felony in Virginia. "Any person who knowingly communicates, in a writing, including an electronically transmitted communication producing a visual or electronic message, a threat to kill or do bodily injury to a person..."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Customers they chose to go to the store. Stores don't go to where customer is.


This is irrelevant.



Wildgoose said:


> Store has more staffs to handle situation when things went south.


You assert, then, that while it is acceptable for store staff not to provide masks, it is unacceptable for Uber/Lyft drivers? ..............double standard much?



Wildgoose said:


> More witnesses. Corporate will always be backing up their staffs.


The corporate's backing of its staff is not guaranteed. If you want "witnesses" in the Uber/Lyft car there is the dashboard camera and the video function on your telephone. I turn on the video when I decline transport due to no mask or no car seat.



Wildgoose said:


> Drivers have less market.


This is false. Anyone can use Uber or Lyft who will pay for it. Anyone can shop at Safeway who will pay for his purchases.



Wildgoose said:


> When things went south, driver is alone to handle. No witness.


Dashboard camera and video function of telephone are "witnesses".



Wildgoose said:


> Uber/Lyft will not be backing up drivers.


This much is true.



Wildgoose said:


> So I say drivers shouldn't put his driving privilege on line over 20 cents worth Mask.


_Where_ are you buying masks for twenty cents apiece? They cost _at least_ a dollar apiece in this market. F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* pay me too little as it is. I can not afford to give away my profits to those who will not comply with the rules. This, of course, passes over the customer's actually using the mask that you want me to provide.



Wildgoose said:


> Some*VERYfew * riders are going to tip for that.


FIFY



Wildgoose said:


> Drivers should consider those kind of tips to be used for delivering masks to those who don't have mask.


Social Welfare is the responsibility of the State. I pay excessive taxes to allow the State to provide Social Welfare. Drivers need those tips, which they rarely receive, to subisidise the abysmally low returns that F*ub*a*r* and Gr*yft* render unto them.



Wildgoose said:


> Please remember that, the string on Mask could be broken for any reason. When a rider doesn't have a mask, we could understand for that.


Then let the rider purchase another one. They know the rules, They simply think that they are above the rules. My purpose in life is not to mollycoddle those who consider themselves above the rules.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I don't think that would have a good ending


That's where I drew the line. Foot rubs and diaper changes were as far as I'd go.
No happy endings ...


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Where_ are you buying masks for twenty cents apiece?


Amazon.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Besides ... on many rides, twenty cents is about ten percent of the revenue for the entire ride.
Big money.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I've given out a few masks that were sent to me for free by Uber. All but one resulted in tips.
When I run out of those, I'll buy some 10 cent masks and give them out. I'm convinced I'll make money on that deal.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You must be focusing on CA


D'oh, I live here. Why on earth would I focus on another state. As to how Calif is doing: sorry, which state has the highest population? I'll wait. 
And really, the reason Calif and most of USofA is doing poorly are noobs who don't wear masks and HAVE TO SEE THEIR family and travel. they can't go one year wo seeing them. sheesh.
Over 7 million were on planes the last week. Wonder how many will hit the hospitals in the next 3-4 weeks. Hmmmmm.

but, yeah, it's a hoax. The ICU's aren't' really full in Calif; it's all fake. Just ask the President and a bunch of posters here.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> but, yeah, it's a hoax. The ICU's aren't' really full in Calif; it's all fake. Just ask the President and a bunch of posters here


No, it's not a hoax.
But, when the cure is worse than the disease, a FREE PERSON has the GOD GIVEN RIGHT to say 'Fukket, I was born free, I'll die free' and go visit grandma.

If a woman has the right to suck my child out of her womb and flush it down the sink - I got the right to kill grandma.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> But, when the cure is worse than the disease, a FREE PERSON has the GOD GIVEN RIGHT to say 'Fukket, I was born free, I'll die free' and go visit grandma.


yeah, yeah, yeah. Just stay away from others who don't share your 'opinion'. But, I suspect, the moment you leave your abode you have a mask on. 
But yeah, don't lose your freedom or any rights.  You have a grandma? Is she 200 years old? &#129300;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah. Just stay away from others who don't share your 'opinion'. But, I suspect, the moment you leave your abode you have a mask on.


Yes, I do.
It is _my choice_ to wear a mask, and I do.
Usually.


SHalester said:


> But yeah, don't lose your freedom or any rights.


I will sure try. My grandfather died in WW1 defending those freedoms and rights for me (and you), my father contributed six years of his life in Hell and risked his life to defend those freedoms for me (and you). 
The very least I can do is exercise my rights under the first amendment and remind you of that.

You can disregard and ridicule if you want, that is _your_ first amendment rights. You also have the right to give away any rights you don't want or need. 
I won't do it - voluntarily.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> D'oh, I live here. Why on earth would I focus on another state


No duh. Spoken like a Californian.
Yet when you want to make your typical negative point, there is no hesitation mentioning other states or countries.


SHalester said:


> And really, the reason Calif and most of USofA is doing poorly are noobs who don't wear masks


Really?
Masks are the reason? 
Still? LMAO

See how you threw in "most of USofA", taking focus off of CA, when you making a negative point?
So predictable.



SHalester said:


> Over 7 million were on planes the last week. Wonder how many will hit the hospitals in the next 3-4 weeks. Hmmmmm.


They said the same for Thanksgiving and....no spike.


SHalester said:


> yeah, it's a hoax. The ICU's aren't' really full in Calif; it's all fake.


Maybe you're coming around after all.
I know it's difficult to break from the Covid Cult.
One day you'll thank me.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You can disregard and ridicule if you want, that is _your_ first amendment rights.


yeah, yeah my dad was in the Korean war.

I listen to the medical experts, the science &what the data shows. While other deniers listen to Fox News, oh sorry, NewsMax and OAN now.

there are laws because people are noobs.


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Can we agree that masks primarily protect others from you...*IF* you happen to have the coronavirus and have symptoms? (Even if you have the virus but don't have symptoms, you are very low-risk of infecting anyone else.) I mean, they really don't protect the wearer from the virus all that much. There are many *other* ways of contracting the disease. I see people in my neighborhood who go out to get the mail with a mask on, and I think to myself, "Where do these dumb people get their information from?!"

That said, the disposable masks are very flimsy, and I've had the elastic straps break numerous times. Therefore, I carry extras in the glove box. if a passenger doesn't have one and we're not near a store, I generously offer him/her one of mine. Does it happen with regularity? No. Am I worried about the horrendous cost of giving away masks? No.

People, everybody is stressed out by the events of the last year. People are on edge. Some of us need to remember to be human...to be compassionate and kind (if those things don't come naturally for you), and to care for one another when we can. I'm not so neurotically bottom-line focused that I think giving away a mask every once in a while is going to send me spiraling into bankruptcy.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Slackrabbit said:


> Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask.
> 
> I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable.
> 
> I did report it to uber and the local police.


Correct response:

"ROFL, you and who else, Tinkerbelle?"


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> You can disregard and ridicule if you want, that is _your_ first amendment rights.


yeah, yeah my dad was in the Korean war.

I listen to the medical experts, the science &what the data shows. While other deniers listen to Fox News, oh sorry, NewsMax and OAN now.

there are laws because people are noobs.


Taxi2Uber said:


> They said the same for Thanksgiving and....no spike.


not sure where you get your info, but it is all wrong. Live in your bubble, seems to be the best place for you. Just stay away from everybody else.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Aw Jeez said:


> People, everybody is stressed out by the events of the last year. People are on edge. Some of us need to remember to be human...to be compassionate and kind


Which is why I wear a mask.
It makes people feel better .. so, what the hell.



Taxi2Uber said:


> You must be focusing on CA.


Is there any other part of the country that should be focused on?



Taxi2Uber said:


> and despite CA having some the strictist rules, is doing the worst


That's true of almost all of the blue states and cities.
It's odd that a bug that was developed, groomed and released in China targets socialists, eh?

***********

I just left a restaurant in Northern California ... we are supposed to be totally shut down.
Except that; this one is NOT shut down.
And nobody is wearing a mask.

Does that make anyone's head explode?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Oh?
> And what type of masks are your providing for your riders?
> I'm guessing disposable.
> Well, consider the staggering increase in PPE, plastic waste and the effects on OUR environment.
> ...


This is great. The right way to do it.



SHalester said:


> D'oh, I live here. Why on earth would I focus on another state. As to how Calif is doing: sorry, which state has the highest population? I'll wait.
> And really, the reason Calif and most of USofA is doing poorly are noobs who don't wear masks and HAVE TO SEE THEIR family and travel. they can't go one year wo seeing them. sheesh.
> Over 7 million were on planes the last week. Wonder how many will hit the hospitals in the next 3-4 weeks. Hmmmmm.
> 
> but, yeah, it's a hoax. The ICU's aren't' really full in Calif; it's all fake. Just ask the President and a bunch of posters here.


ICU beds were reduced over the summer in major CA markets. Then the seasonal Case counts went up. And CA never reset the available ICU beds.

Moving the goalposts



UberBastid said:


> Which is why I wear a mask.
> It makes people feel better .. so, what the hell.
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is AWESOME



SHalester said:


> yeah, yeah my dad was in the Korean war.
> 
> I listen to the medical experts, the science &what the data shows. While other deniers listen to Fox News, oh sorry, NewsMax and OAN now.
> 
> ...


MAsk mandates were never put to a referendum.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> And CA never reset the available ICU beds.


you are so out of the loop, it is embarrassing. Even taking into account you are in Boston. You must live in a bubble created by Newsmax.

Come out into the light and expand your narrow worldview.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SHalester said:


> you are so out of the loop, it is embarrassing. Even taking into account you are in Boston. You must live in a bubble created by Newsmax.
> 
> Come out into the light and expand your narrow worldview.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> MAsk mandates were never put to a referendum.


oh, that would go over great with the deniers. they'd lose and their heads would explode.

dude; what month are we in? Embarassing.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> View attachment 539263
> View attachment 539263





SHalester said:


> oh, that would go over great with the deniers. they'd lose and their heads would explode.
> 
> dude; what month are we in? Embarassing.


So i posted ICU info from LA County For you to expand your view.

And the information is not from the media. The table is from LA county.

Here are the ICU averages during influenza season









LA County hospitals reduced available ICU beds because they cannot fill them during a lockdown.












SHalester said:


> you are so out of the loop, it is embarrassing. Even taking into account you are in Boston. You must live in a bubble created by Newsmax.
> 
> Come out into the light and expand your narrow worldview.


So tell me about this "loop" you are in. I imagine your "loop" is where most of the sheep graze.

At least we know the media are not colluding to craft a standard message.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> Amazon.


If we pass over my refusal to spend ten of my dollars to give it away to one or to fifty passengers, I can ask how much is the shipping for one ten dollar box? In order to get free shipping, I must order three, which requires me to spend just under thirty dollars. If I will not give ten dollars to fifty customers, I will not give thirty to one hundred fifty.

I get too little from Uber from each customer as it is. I can not afford to give even one anything. Let Uber and Lyft give them masks. If Uber or Lyft wants me to give them masks, Uber and Lyft can provide me with masks to give to them. These customers already expect me to give them limousine service while I collect bus rates. If I get paid bus rates, the customers are going to get bus service.

They can ride in my cab or summon a black car if they want a free mask. They can pay cab rates directly to me and Uber gets nothing if they want a mask. They can pay black car rates, as well.

I am not even mentioning the possibility of the porch pirates' getting them first.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> If we pass over my refusal to spend ten of my dollars to give it away to one or to fifty passengers, I can ask how much is the shipping for one ten dollar box? In order to get free shipping, I must order three, which requires me to spend just under thirty dollars. If I will not give ten dollars to fifty customers, I will not give thirty to one hundred fifty.
> 
> I get too little from Uber from each customer as it is. I can not afford to give even one anything. Let Uber and Lyft give them masks. If Uber or Lyft wants me to give them masks, Uber and Lyft can provide me with masks to give to them. These customers already expect me to give them limousine service while I collect bus rates. If I get paid bus rates, the customers are going to get bus service.
> 
> ...


I am an Amazon Prime member so I got 2 days prime free shipping. It cost $9 per month but that totally worth it. Free return and free books/audio/video streaming as well. Including free unlimited photo storage.
I always purchase everything from Amazon. I don't go shopping around except purchasing electronics products from BestBuy because exchanging products at BestBuy is faster. I save money over time and gas for not need to shop around.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> not sure where you get your info


Various sources. I tend to give more weight to the nonpartisan, science based, factual ones, and that's the info I provide, along with real life experiences.


SHalester said:


> Just stay away from everybody else.


Just visited a 90 year old, long time friend that I help out when needed, mask free.
She invited me into her house to chat, mask free.
Also visited with an 81 and 85yo guys, everybody mask free.
No one they know or know of, died from Covid, except one 95yo with a dozen comorbidities on deaths door anyway.

This past week in AZ, I've gone mask free, like many, to Walmart, Smith's, Home Depot, etc.
"Old normal" is fantastic and nobody dropping dead in the streets. No hospitals full. Nobody sick.
Those masks and lockdowns are making you sick.
The "cure" is worse than the disease.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Various sources. I tend to give more weight to the nonpartisan, science based, factual ones, and that's the info I provide, along with real life experiences.
> 
> Just visited a 90 year old, long time friend that I help out when needed, mask free.
> She invited me into her house to chat, mask free.
> ...


I JUST left a restaurant with AT LEAST a hundred people in it including servers and back kitchen. The staff was covered ... nobody else was. Indoor seating. I got pix.
I am in California. We are supposed to be locked down tight - but, in my part of the state, people are just plain ignoring it.
We are either going to die from starvation because we can't support ourselves; or we're going to die of The China Virus. 
If China is going to murder me, it should be evident ... not suicide by fear.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

Slackrabbit said:


> Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask.
> 
> I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable.
> 
> I did report it to uber and the local police.


Should've drove off the moment he/she walked away and into the store. Or shuffled. Either way, getting flipped the bird is a blessing - notifying Uber was the second best move after driving off.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

hooj said:


> notifying Uber was the second best move after driving off.


Yes, yes.
Don't forget this gem buried in a lot of information.

WTSHTF (When The Shit Hits The Fan) the very first thing you do when you are sure you are safe is ....
* turn off the ap so you can not be sent any pings
* send Uber support a long and detailed report of what went wrong.

Make that report very, as in very one sided. To the point of almost being a lie, but with some truth in it. "She was hitting on me ... I felt uncomfortable ... He was sexually aggressive ... threatening, I was frightened ... may have been a weapon ... don't wanna be matched with this one again ... a danger to my fellow drivers .."
Make it SOUND BAD, and the pax's fault. You can not over do it; and if you don't - the pax will and you'll lose.

The *first one* to report is the one that is believed.
If there is ANY chance of a 'report', lower the freakin boom be the first with the most ... or _you_ will lose.
And do it RFN.


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Yes, yes.
> Don't forget this gem buried in a lot of information.
> 
> WTSHTF (When The Shit Hits The Fan) the very first thing you do when you are sure you are safe is ....
> ...


^--- This guy gets it


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The "cure" is worse than the disease.


just please stay away from everybody else.

No hospitals full by you, you meant to say.

Long live deniers; they live in their bubbles fact free.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> just please stay away from everybody else.
> 
> No hospitals full by you, you meant to say.
> 
> Long live deniers; they live in their bubbles fact free.


Why?
I obey the guidelines ... some of the strictest in the country.

Well, unless EVERYBODY that is in the room with me agrees to suspend it.

Wanna see a pix of that? 
A full bar/restraunt in Cali FULL of naked people ... well, maskless people.

Ahhhh, smells like freedom.










Think we'll all be dead in a week?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Why?
> I obey the guidelines ... some of the strictest in the country.


not YOU. sheesh. The other noob in this thread.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> not YOU. sheesh. The other noob in this thread.


Yea, me.
I wear a mask.
And pants, and a shirt ... hey, whatever the custom is, I DGAF what I wear ... or don't.

It doesn't hurt me to wear a mask. 
I got one of those faces (I just KNOW you understand) that actually benefits from a mask.

If you are more comfortable with me wearing a mask, I will wear a mask - because I like you. And respect you. And want you to feel comfortable and relaxed in my presence.

The first time I went to a hot springs spa I was early 20's. It was a clothing optional place and I was all "oh, hell no, not getting naked in front of strangers ..." I was there for a half hour with my swim trunks on till I realized that I was the oddball as I was the only one with clothes, AND, looking around I knew I could, um, you know ... measure up. 
So, I was more comfortable conforming. In more ways than one.

Discovery was amazing at that age.

Anyway, yea, I wear a mask ... but it is MY CHOICE to do so. 
And it's because I believe the science.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> just please stay away from everybody else.


You know you're forcing me to be in contact with more people.


SHalester said:


> No hospitals full by you, you meant to say.


I said what I meant to say.


SHalester said:


> Long live deniers; they live in their bubbles fact free.


Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> I am in California. We are supposed to be locked down tight - but, in my part of the state, people are just plain ignoring it.


Our Mayor wanted to go on lockdown, again. She decided against it because she was sure that people would ignore it. This is in the District of Columbia, which is run by ultra-liberal nanny state Democrats.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> ultra-liberal nanny state Democrats.


"progressive's" dear, "progressives."

You want freedom or you want death? Which do you prefer?
Speed limits or none?
Helmets or none?
Breathalyzer tests or none?
Seatbelts or none?
Smoking anywhere in restaurant or only on the patio?

Celebrate your nanny state Democrats - without their policies you would've probably been killed by a drunk driver by now.

FYI - It's one thing to have a principled argument and quite another to dismiss the issue outright by attacking democrats. We do have a forum for political discourse 

Protecting autonomy often requires legislative and regulatory interventions for they defend our freedoms and interests.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Free willy said:


> "progressive's" dear, "progressives."
> 
> You want freedom or you want death? Which do you prefer?
> Speed limits or none?
> ...


Give me freedom or give me death!

I say no to speed limits, helmet laws, seatbelt laws, smoking bans, open container laws.

I hate cigarette smoke and don't drink. I wear my safety glasses. But no one has the right to tell me how to live, what to wear, or how to run my business.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> But no one has the right to tell me how to live, what to wear, or how to run my business.


Such intervention/regulation does not limit one's ability to shape their own lives. Don the mask and carry on.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Free willy said:


> Such intervention/regulation does not limit one's ability to shape their own lives.


What if I want to open a cigar themed restaurant? Oh, that's right, I am only free to shape my life as you see fit!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> What if I want to open a cigar themed restaurant? Oh, that's right, I am only free to shape my life as you see fit!


Come on Traffic.
You know better than that.

The Elite know what's best for you.
You don't.
It is not necessary that you understand their reasoning ... in fact, you can NOT understand because you have a limited IQ and they (the Elite) are smarter than you.

Don't ask questions.
Don't try to pretend you know your rights.
Sit down and shut up.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> What if I want to open a cigar themed restaurant? Oh, that's right, I am only free to shape my life as you see fit!


I was referring to mandatory masks.

I don't see an issue with the cigar theme - I am assuming it's not just a theme but you want to smoke them too. Follow the rules and regulations just like any business has to and do your thing. Just make sure the patrons are social distancing and wearing masks. This ain't rocket science.

Conservatives in this country depend on government intervention much moreso than those sitting across the aisle. They need the intervention to get richer and pay little to no taxes. They are for big government and the upwards redistribution of wealth and income. They only want the government less involved when it helps the poor and disadvantaged groups.

Right now we have a health crisis in this country and we should all be doing everything we possibly can to get rid of this Trump virus. We never had to shut businesses down. We just needed a national mask wearing strategy, some contact tracing and isolating and quarantining sick individuals. We are going to be at over 1 million deaths soon because of Trump's incompetence and citizens are complaining about being told what to do - the majority of whom love telling women what not to do with their bodies.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Free willy said:


> Celebrate your nanny state Democrats - without their policies you would've probably been killed by a drunk driver by now.












There's a problem with your 'suitable for framing' poster above.

It says that "1500 people a year die from hypothermia and that is only 0.000005% of the population." That may be true, but, the entire population didn't get hypothermic. The real question should be "of the people who were diagnosed with hypothermia, how many died."
Now, THAT would be comparable to the number of people who contracted China Virus and died.

I dunno what those numbers are ... I bet they're pretty close.
Maybe not ... but ...


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> View attachment 539531


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Why don't we communicate like adults.
I was talking about statistics, and analysis.


----------



## Free willy (Oct 11, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Why don't we communicate like adults.
> I was talking about statistics, and analysis.


It's always useful to remind ourselves to communicate this way. Well done!

A little over twenty minutes ago you were mocking me....suggesting to Traffic to sit down and shut up and don't engage with the elite. That was helpful.

The stats are irrelevant.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Free willy said:


> The stats are irrelevant.


Stats were in your gif.
"Only 0.00000x % die from hypothermia ...''


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I said what I meant to say.


which is to say what you said is bs and you know it. Glad you own it. Bubble meet pin.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Free willy said:


> You want freedom or you want death? Which do you prefer?


That question only applies to *.*1% of US population.

For the other 99*.*9% the question is,
"You want freedom or MAYBE get flu-like symptoms or for 85-95%, NO symptoms AT ALL."

Either way, the answer should be freedom.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That question only applies to *.*1% of US population.
> 
> For the other 99*.*9% the question is,
> "You want freedom or MAYBE get flu-like symptoms or for 85-95%, NO symptoms AT ALL."
> ...


Where is freedom?
Everyone is living under so many rules and restrictions.
Can't drive over speed limit. ( Charge me after I hit someone or another car )
Can't drive while drinking. Not even allowed open containers. ( Charge me after I hit someone or another car )
Why Laws prohibit us? Because of POTENTIAL/ POSSIBLE accidents and deaths.
You should fight for these first. GIVE US FREEDOM. MY CAR MY CHOICE. MY BODY MY CHOICE.

Same thing going on with wearing a mask. You have POTENTIAL/ POSSIBLE of killing someone if you were a carrier.
Then If every one okay with those above, I will never say you should wear a mask.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Free willy said:


> .
> 
> I don't see an issue with the cigar theme - I am assuming it's not just a theme but you want to smoke them too. Follow the rules and regulations just like any business has to and do your thing. Just make sure the patrons are social distancing and wearing masks. This ain't rocket science.


Progressives passed sweeping prohibitions on this kind of restaurant in my area. No amount of following regulations makes it legal. Nanny state at its finest.

Your kind have also increasingly passed regulations making my gun businesses increasingly difficult to the point where I mainly just drive for Uber because it is so hard to be profitable due to a wide variety of seemingly arbitrary rules.

In fact, nearly every business idea I've ever had is encumbered tremendously by regulations.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Where is freedom?
> Everyone is living under so many rules and restrictions.
> Can't drive over speed limit. ( Charge me after I hit someone or another car )
> Can't drive while drinking. Not even allowed open containers. ( Charge me after I hit someone or another car )
> ...


You have posted MANY times that freedom is not important to you, and you'll gladly and willingly give yours up.
You came to this country with a very different mindset.
You have every right to give up your freedoms, and I won't stop you, and therein lies the beauty, but don't ask or demand that others do the same.

The 2 examples you gave are LAWS.
I'm sure there are stats available justifying these laws, just as there stats disputing the justification.
Besides, driving is a privilege, not a right.



Wildgoose said:


> Same thing going on with wearing a mask. You have POTENTIAL/ POSSIBLE of killing someone if you were a carrier.
> .


Killing someone? LOL You're showing your brainwashed thoughts again.
EVERYTHING has the potential/possibility of "killing someone".
(Just read the label of products in CA. Nearly everything has shown to cause cancer)
99.9% of US population has not died from this virus.
I mean, does it need to be 100% (an impossibility by the way)? 
What about other viruses, bacteria, diseases, smoking, driving, fast food, consumer products?
Were you this fearful of these other things?
At what point will your fear subside?


Wildgoose said:


> Then If every one okay with those above, I will never say you should wear a mask.


LOL. OK sheep. "If everyone else jumped off a bridge...."

Point is, you should NEVER say others should wear a mask, period.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Point is, you should NEVER say others should wear a mask, period.


well, if one is doing rideshare (I mean that IS the purpose of this forum) they certainly can and will say that. Right? Or is a policy not a law and if it takes a freedom away, it should be ignored. So say we all¿


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> well, if one is doing rideshare (I mean that IS the purpose of this forum) they certainly can and will say that. Right? Or is a policy not a law and if it takes a freedom away, it should be ignored. So say we all¿


I knew you would comment on that part once I posted it.
LOL So predictable.
The poster was talking in a general sense and not company policy, so once again you took things out of context just to post your usual confrontational post.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> so once again you took things out of context just to post your usual confrontational post.


no way. I posted a confrontational reply to a confrontational post and you predicted it? wow wee you are good. Really good.

FREEDOM, huh. You seem to draw a silly line about laws. So, you are FREE to walk outside buck nekkid, right? But there are laws that say you can't do that. So, aren't you giving up the freedom to be nekkid in public?

Wear the frakin mask, and stop bellyaching about it non-stop. OK?

But otherwise continue on dekero wannabe jr. You are quite entertaining.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

SHalester said:


> wow wee you are good. Really good.


Thanks.



SHalester said:


> Wear the frakin mask, and stop bellyaching about it non-stop. OK?


No thanks.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Sorry this post doesn't have political shit-throwing. I'll probably get a ban for it. 🤷‍♂️

I'd rather give riders gum and mints like a dumbass noob driver than give riders masks.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> You have posted MANY times that freedom is not important to you, and you'll gladly and willingly give yours up.
> You came to this country with a very different mindset.
> You have every right to give up your freedoms, and I won't stop you, and therein lies the beauty, but don't ask or demand that others do the same.
> 
> ...


I've come into USA without realizing that I would be giving up too much of my freedoms. &#129315; &#129315;
I can't drink while riding when someone else is driving.. I can't even walk in public when I am being drunk without disturbing any one.
I can't have sex who is under 18 ( I mean if I was 21 ) . I can't even look for a prostitute.

Here in USA there are only three freedoms for US citizens.
One is I can purchase and own a deathly lethal weapon LEGALLY.
Two is Freedom of speech. But this is good for those who are doing ANTI government activities.
Three is you can initialize your ideas on doing business. If you can make it legal way, no one can stop you. ( I came here for this reason. )
That is.

In my motherland, I will not have freedom of speech only if I do ANTI government activities but I will have freedom of speech if I don't do ANTI Government activities. And I will also have freedom over everyday of my action. I can even piss off Police officers. They can't arrest me for not obeying their orders. They can only charge me for my initiated violation such as speeding. If I drove away, they can only send me a ticket for speeding I did. &#129315; I can piss them off. I can even punch the police if his action was wrong to me.
So tell me what kind of freedom you are having now. I could make your freedom to become small. You don't understand how much freedom you have already lost.

*I've learned that In a Democracy country, I will have freedom as long as my freedom won't hurt / disturb to others in public. 

Wearing a mask is actually exercising of living in a democracy country. Don't disturb to others in public.*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Free willy said:


> We do have a forum for political discourse


If you want me to reply to what you are trying to pass off as "arguments", you can post these alleged "arguments" there. In the interest of not derailing this topic, I will not respond to these alleged "arguments" here. If you do post them there, be prepared to get PWND, as usual.



Free willy said:


> :wink:


.......................as for your condescending emoji, you know where you can take that and what you can do with it when you get there.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Wearing a mask is actually exercising of living in a democracy country. Don't disturb to others in public.


I noticed you avoided a lot of things brought up?
As I've told you many times, you are FREE to wear a mask if YOU CHOOSE.
I will not ask or demand there you wear or don't wear a mask.
But people like you DO "disturb to others" to wear a mask, so you are against freedom by your definition.
(and don't give the BS, I wear for you, you wear for me, brainwashing mantra)
I suppose you also "disturb to others", screaming out your car window, telling speeders to slow down.
You scream at drivers to use their turn signals?
Where does it end? or is it just masks?
What will it take for your fears to subside, and to stop thinking covid equals sure death, and that masks are not the cure-all?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Our Mayor wanted to go on lockdown, again. She decided against it because she was sure that people would ignore it. This is in the District of Columbia, which is run by ultra-liberal nanny state Democrats.


Bowser is a POS



Wildgoose said:


> Where is freedom?
> Everyone is living under so many rules and restrictions.
> Can't drive over speed limit. ( Charge me after I hit someone or another car )
> Can't drive while drinking. Not even allowed open containers. ( Charge me after I hit someone or another car )
> ...


Laws are supposed to represent the will of the people. Always.


----------



## Halfmybrain (Mar 3, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I would rather take fares than losing on a 20 cent worth mask.


Are you going to wipe them, too? After all it's just a few sheets of Charmin.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Bowser is a POS


For what she is, Ol' Bow-wow-wowser really _ain't_ all that bad. We have had worse, such as Our Former
Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty. In fact, when Bowser first ran for Mayor, her detractors were calling her "Fenty in a dress". It was funny because she rarely wore skirts; she preferred pantsuits. She was a Fenty protégée; when he became Mayor, she was his handpicked successor for his Ward Four Council Seat. I did vote against her in 2014 because of her links to His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty, but she has not turned out to be as bad as I had thought that she would.

She beat Gray because of all of the scandal attached to his beating *Felon*ty in the 2010 primary. DiGenova could not hang the first thing on him, though. Gray really did not want to be Mayor. He was glad to be Chairman of the City Council. The problem was that the State Democratic Committee wanted Fenty gone. Gray was the only viable candidate. The State Committee twisted his arm. They would support him for Mayor but not City Council Chair. They told him just run for Mayor, we will see that you get elected. The Committee assigned him some staff members, who were really stooges of the State Democratic Committee. Gray ran his campaign and the staff assigned by the State Committee took care of the behind-the-scenes machinations. Gray knew that something was up, he just did not know what. He could not go into DiGenova's office and tell him

"Look Joe, something's going on, I don't know what, but it _ain't_ right".

Despite that, Di Genova investigated him. The State Committee stooges did go to jail, but no one could prove that Gray knew anything. Once he was cleared, he ran for City Council in his own Ward Seven and handily won.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> For what she is, Ol' Bow-wow-wowser really _ain't_ all that bad. We have had worse, such as Our Former
> Dear Revered Leader Kim il-Fenty. In fact, when Bowser first ran for Mayor, her detractors were calling her "Fenty in a dress". It was funny because she rarely wore skirts; she preferred pantsuits. She was a Fenty protégée; when he became Mayor, she was his handpicked successor for his Ward Four Council Seat. I did vote against her in 2014 because of her links to His Exalted Supremacy, Adri-Amin *Felon*ty, but she has not turned out to be as bad as I had thought that she would.
> 
> She beat Gray because of all of the scandal attached to his beating *Felon*ty in the 2010 primary. DiGenova could not hang the first thing on him, though. Gray really did not want to be Mayor. He was glad to be Chairman of the City Council. The problem was that the State Democratic Committee wanted Fenty gone. Gray was the only viable candidate. The State Committee twisted his arm. They would support him for Mayor but not City Council Chair. They told him just run for Mayor, we will see that you get elected. The Committee assigned him some staff members, who were really stooges of the State Democratic Committee. Gray ran his campaign and the staff assigned by the State Committee took care of the behind-the-scenes machinations. Gray knew that something was up, he just did not know what. He could not go into DiGenova's office and tell him
> ...


So you are clarifying my original comment...."Bowser is the cream of the crap


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> So you are clarifying my original comment...."Bowser is the cream of the crap


 ....................less that; rather more "I expected much worse"......................................


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Slackrabbit said:


> Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask.
> 
> I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable.
> 
> I did report it to uber and the local police.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Slackrabbit said:


> Why can't drivers provide a mask? Because they cost money. I'm not spending my money, even if it's a quarter, to take someone's low-rent ass from point A to point B. They know the rules. they should have their masks.


9 months into a pandemic. If you don't have a mask on your person, and want to threaten a driver just doing their job. If you are this entitled ride, then that makes you an ignorant jerk.

Seriously folks, I cannot believe we are still having 'anti-mask' threads nearly 10 months into this.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> 9 months into a pandemic. If you don't have a mask on your person, and want to threaten a driver just doing their job. If you are this entitled ride, then that makes you an ignorant jerk.
> 
> Seriously folks, I cannot believe we are still having 'anti-mask' threads nearly 10 months into this.


It's the US, this is what we get living in this place, how I did this for 4 years is beyond me, now that I have been away from it since March 15th there is no way I will do it again, I am in a position where I don't have to make that much cash only around 1k month so I will do food for now on when things get back to normalcy, but after reading many posts on that subject that doesn't look very good either, better than dealing with the 90% arseholes in this society.............

It's better than working at Walmart and many other places with the people and management you have to work with, I know my attitude but it's true what can I say...................

I know you are from Ontario area and I don't think that is much different, Quebec similar............. the rest of Canada and the people I have dealt with seem to be good, but WTF do I know I get it................

I get it, if you gave me a thumbs up your image would be tarnished.......................


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I noticed you avoided a lot of things brought up?
> As I've told you many times, you are FREE to wear a mask if YOU CHOOSE.
> I will not ask or demand there you wear or don't wear a mask.
> But people like you DO "disturb to others" to wear a mask, so you are against freedom by your definition.
> ...


I don't think you get it, you tried to twist every thing.
If you were naked in public, a lot of people looking at you and trying to stay away from you, then you were disturbing the public.
If you were drunk in public, you got people's eyes on you and you are making them to leave away from what they wanted to do, it is also disturbing to public.
If you don't wear a mask in public, and you make people to leave from where they are and what they intended to do, then you are disturbing to public.
...
For the record,
I don't ask to those to wear a mask who didn't wear a mask in public, instead I leave from the area. ( I was being disturbed. )
I don't scream speeders to slow down. Instead, I just slow down and let that crazy driver drive away from me, ( I was being disturbed. )
I don't scream at drivers to use their turn signals. I don't let them go into my head. Instead I just try to drive safely not only for me but also for other drivers in the street as well.
If you don't wear a mask in public and you make people to leave from what they intend to do, then you will be disturbing the public.

For the record, I am not asking you to wear a mask. I have been advising that you should if you have big heart to your country, your people.
I really don't want to wear a mask but I do. My heart goes to the doctors and nurses who have been working so hard to treat covid-19 patients. They have family members too and they will be scared from covid-19.* 
I have been trying not to put more patients into their wards. I am trying to help them by wearing a mask as they wish people to do.*


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't think you get it, you tried to twist every thing.
> If you were naked in public, a lot of people looking at you and trying to stay away from you, then you were disturbing the public.
> If you were drunk in public, you got people's eyes on you and you are making them to leave away from what they wanted to do, it is also disturbing to public.
> If you don't wear a mask in public, and you make people to leave from where they are and what they intended to do, then you are disturbing to public.
> ...


TAXI2UBER is just a troll. Pay him no mind, He loves to engage on MASK threads, with his short worded 'end of conversation, I'm right' put down style. 
Best to just put him on ignore. 
There is no debating him.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> If you were naked in public, a lot of people looking at you and trying to stay away from you, then you were disturbing the public.


I call foul: that was my example. :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't think you get it,


The thing is...I DO get it.


Wildgoose said:


> ( I was being disturbed. )


Then stay in your house and avoid people if being disturbed is an issue with you.
Life is full of disturbances. (Take Kurt Halfyard as an example)
If you are disturbed, then leave or avoid the disturbance.



Wildgoose said:


> For the record, I am not asking you to wear a mask.


That is a lie.
You have many times insisted that people wear a mask.

You still believe masks are the answer.
Behavior has not changed over the months and there have been increases, then decreases in cases, like every virus in history. Same waves.
Places with the strictest lockdowns and mask mandates have shown some of the highest spikes.
Before you blame the anti-maskers, and you will, it's been shown that behavior HAS NOT CHANGED.
So how can it spike?
There is no correlation. Virus gonna virus.

The next brainwashing is vaccines.
"Get the damn vaccine."
"I get the vaccine for you, and you for me."
Trust me, it's coming.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> He loves to engage on MASK threads,


YES I DO.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> Best to just put him on ignore.


If you want to stay ignorant and live in a bubble.
Besides, you are lying anyway. 
You read every one of my posts.
Nice try though.


Kurt Halfyard said:


> There is no debating him.


Sure there is. 
Just don't cry like a baby when you don't hear what you want to hear.
And don't throw a tantrum when I prove you wrong.
Then make it your life goal to convince others to not debate me or ignore me.
If you are disturbed, then quietly walk away.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Taxi2Uber said:


> If you want to stay ignorant and live in a bubble.
> Besides, you are lying anyway.
> You read every one of my posts.
> Nice try though.


Please do not flatter yourself. While you remain on IGNORE, I do see some posts by other people that I need to 'view ignored content' to understand the context of their response. Not my favourite thing to do. I do feel it is fair to warn other users that your hyper-libertarian attitude smacks of a teenagers 'absolute confidence' posturing, and a rather ugly know-it-all-belligerence.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Please do not flatter yourself. While you remain on IGNORE, I do see some posts by other people that I need to 'view ignored content' to understand the context of their response. Not my favourite thing to do. I do feel it is fair to warn other users that your hyper-libertarian attitude smacks of a teenagers 'absolute confidence' attitude, and know-it-all-beligerence.


Thank you for continuing to read my "ignored" posts.



Kurt Halfyard said:


> Please do not flatter yourself.


I don't need to.
YOU are flattering me.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

atleast we dont urinate in the street like a dog

ms taxidriver girl


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> That is a lie.
> You have many times insisted that people wear a mask.
> 
> You still believe masks are the answer.
> Behavior has not changed over the months and there have been increases, then decreases in cases, like every virus in history. Same waves.


Yes. I insisted people to wear a mask. But if you read my posts with clear mind, You will see I did never attack them and not call them fools. I just tried to convince them. You will see that.
.......
Remember that in 1918... there was Spanish flu and there was No cure, no vaccine.
Please tell me how they fought against it if you had learned something from it. They didn't even have advance science. 
You will see they did use two weapons. 
(1) Wearing Masks.
(2) Using guns... They did give warning shot to those who came out of house during quarantine.
They did well and your ancestors had survived and now you exists.

During pandemic of Spanish flu. there were anti masks people existed as well.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> During pandemic of Spanish flu. there were anti masks people existed as well.


People in rural areas of Canada and the USA, who were still being wired up for electricity, blamed these new-fangled electrical wires for spreading the virus. A fascinating analog to those indulging/spreading the 5G conspiracy.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/alexkn...hind-the-russian-flu-of-1889/?sh=79cdc89450d5


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> The next brainwashing is vaccines.
> "Get the damn vaccine."
> "I get the vaccine for you, and you for me."
> Trust me, it's coming.


 &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; &#129315; 
That is the part that shows us that you do really dislike people who are trying to stop spreading of covid-19.
Who will be asking like that?
When some one got shot covid-19 vaccine, they don't need to worry over covid-19 no more. Any more.
Then, Who will be still worrying? 
Answer ..Those who haven't received covid-19 vaccine.
So, those who haven't got vaccine shot will ask to those who have received vaccine shot to keep wearing Masks to not to give them viruses from their breaths until every one has received vaccine.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

well


Wildgoose said:


> When some one got shot covid-19 vaccine, they don't need to worry over covid-19 no more. Any more.


well, when they get the 2nd dose, maybe. None of the vaccines approved are 100% for TBA. Wife unit got the first dose last week; now i'm only 50% possible to get CV from her that she brought home from one of her CV patients...... :thumbup:


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

Slackrabbit said:


> Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask.
> 
> I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable.
> 
> I did report it to uber and the local police.


Sigh.

Its a hoax!

But WEAR THAT SHAME MUZZLE

...makes you feel in charge lol!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well
> 
> well, when they get the 2nd dose, maybe. None of the vaccines approved are 100% for TBA. Wife unit got the first dose last week; now i'm only 50% possible to get CV from her that she brought home from one of her CV patients...... :thumbup:


Actually, you have still 100% possible chance to get Covid from her. She will be 100% immune to Covid-19 if vaccine worked. But she could still be a carrier to you. Covid-19 in her lung can't attack her and will die because of her immune to it but her breath out air can still contain covid-19.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> Actually, you have still 100% possible chance to get Covid from her.


nope. At first dose your likelihood of getting CV is reduced by around 50% per the test phase data. So, I AM going with that, as it makes me feel bettah. Ok? don't take this away from me. :thumbup:


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> But if you read my posts with clear mind, You will see I did never attack them and not call them fools.


Really? You said those who don't wear mask are murderers, since you STILL believe the Covid=sure death.
99*.*9% of US population has not died from Covid.


Wildgoose said:


> Remember that in 1918... there was Spanish flu and there was No cure, no vaccine.
> Please tell me how they fought against it if you had learned something from it. They didn't even have advance science.


And masks didn't work then either.
All the science points to masks not impacting the end result.
That is why scientists and Fauci first said there is no reason to wear a mask.
They knew. Everybody knew.
It was only later, because of outside influence, that they changed their tune.
Not because of new science or new evidence, as the media and Covid Cult would have you believe.


Wildgoose said:


> When some one got shot covid-19 vaccine, they don't need to worry over covid-19 no more. Any more.


Not true. The vaccinated person can still get the virus, still spread the virus, and will still have to follow the adopted mitigating measures, so basically nothing will have changed.


Wildgoose said:


> Who will be asking like that?


Well, in Spain, they are now keeping a registry of those refusing to take the vaccine.
Govt may not force a vaccine on you, but corporations will require your social credit score to include a vaccine in order to do business.
Want to take a plane? Show us your papers.
Want to shop in Walmart? Show us your papers.
Want to drive Uber? Upload your papers.
It's coming....


SHalester said:


> At first dose your likelihood of getting CV is reduced by around 50% per the test phase data. So, I AM going with that, as it makes me feel bettah. Ok? don't take this away from me. :thumbup:


They must have changed the data again. Getting hard to keep up with the constantly moving goalposts.
It was reported by the vaccine developers that the first shot is essentially as effective as a placebo.
It is only after the second shot, where the vaccine has a chance of working, and why they are hammering the point and showing concern about people getting the second shot.
And even then, it takes weeks for it work (If you actually believe that sort of thing)
And..And...the vaccinated person can still get the virus, still spread the virus, and will still have to follow the adopted mitigating measures, so basically nothing will have changed, except maybe you "feel bettah".


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Friend of mine's nephew (he's 19) went to work as a mechanic at an auto dealership not feeling well. By lunch he was visibly ill and his boss insisted that he go to a doctor. He was tested and sent home under quarantine. Next day he was a positive for China Virus. 
The next three days were rough. The next two were spent mostly sleeping. It's been a week now and he is complaining about being bored and wants to go back to work. 
His wife says she'd enjoy the rest too.
Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

GreatOrchid said:


> atleast we dont urinate in the street


Speak for yourself.

Oops wrong thread &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> What is wrong with America at least in R/S world? We have lost respect to each other attitude.
> What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?
> What is wrong with riders? Why can't take responsibility to wear a mask after reading what App says?


I don't think it is anymore logical to expect a free mask from an uber driver than a free water bottle. If pax can afford a ride, a mask shouldn't be too big a burden.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Really? You said those who don't wear mask are murderers, since you STILL believe the Covid=sure death.
> 99*.*9% of US population has not died from Covid.


You are something buddy. Or you are just a typical liar. 
I have said that those who don't wear mask could spread the virus and could kill some one. Never accused them of murderers. And I always said that I have been worrying about hospitalization bills more than getting infected with covid. 
Where did you get those from? Or How did you interpret what I said? Or you might have bad memory.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Not true. The vaccinated person can still get the virus, still spread the virus, and will still have to follow the adopted mitigating measures, so basically nothing will have changed.


Can you get infected with COVID-19 after the vaccination?
It typically takes a few weeks for the body to build immunity after vaccination. That means it's possible a person could be infected with the virus that causes COVID-19 just before or just after vaccination and get sick. This is because the vaccine has not had enough time to provide protection.



Taxi2Uber said:


> Well, in Spain, they are now keeping a registry of those refusing to take the vaccine.
> Govt may not force a vaccine on you, but corporations will require your social credit score to include a vaccine in order to do business.
> Want to take a plane? Show us your papers.
> Want to shop in Walmart? Show us your papers.
> ...


I agree with you on Uber will be asking papers to protect their customers. And schools might ask vaccinated records.
But benefit of getting vaccinated is to get immune to covid-19 virus. It doesn't guarantee that the vaccinated person will never be a covid virus carrier ( I don't use the word "host" ).
The main objective of getting vaccinated is to save lives as much as they could.
Those who don't want to get vaccinated will be taking their risks. So death or alive will be upon them. Government, TV and News media will keep encouraging them to get vaccinated.
So after a certain period of time, 100% of those who wanted to get vaccinated will have already got their shots and the rest will be risking their lives by their choice. Masks will be no longer required. And vaccinated people will not wear a mask to protect for those who don't want get vaccinated. I won't either if I had got vaccinated.
So who would ask to show paper? It is just an ridiculous thinking.

Why in Spain authorities are trying to get record of those who refuse the vaccine?
If you have a good thought you will understand this.
Authorities wants to know if those people did refuse vaccine or they were left out of from getting vaccines when they were getting sick 
This job is to collect data to review their vaccine distribution procedures.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> You are something buddy. Or you are just a typical liar.
> Never accused them of murderers. Or you might have bad memory.


Never? As you can see below, my memory is fine.


Wildgoose said:


> They all should get charged with attempted murders over humanity.


.



Wildgoose said:


> But benefit of getting vaccinated is to get immune to covid-19 virus


You know they are saying that the vaccine lasts only 3 months, right?
That's 8 shots a year if taking Pfizers vaccine.
You are misled if you believe you become immune.
(You really need to get your information from sources other than main stream media)


Wildgoose said:


> And vaccinated people will not wear a mask to protect for those who don't want get vaccinated. I won't either if I had got vaccinated.


So, should you be "charged with attempted murders over humanity" as well?

Since you also said...


Wildgoose said:


> It doesn't guarantee that the vaccinated person will never be a covid virus carrier


So now you're OK with deliberately trying to kill someone by not wearing a mask after being vaccinated?
Shame on you.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> You are something buddy. Or you are just a typical liar.
> I have said that those who don't wear mask could spread the virus and could kill some one. Never accused them of murderers. And I always said that I have been worrying about hospitalization bills more than getting infected with covid.
> Where did you get those from? Or How did you interpret what I said? Or you might have bad memory.
> 
> ...


A MODERATOR told you this guy's a troll. Put him/her on ignore, and have a happy new year.


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

UberBeemer said:


> A MODERATOR told you this guy's a troll. Put him/her on ignore, and have a happy new year.


Oh boy a Moderator, the same moderators that I have seen get people banned for saying the truth because they don't follow the phony politically correct BS? Go ahead and believe anything they say, I lost respect for them a long time ago...........


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> It was reported by the vaccine developers that the first shot is essentially as effective as a placebo.


can't say I've seen that, ever, from any media source that said that. The 2 that were available at the time both said first shot increased the percent you won't get infected, but it wasn't the reported >90% until sometime after 2nd dose.

With my frontline worker wife with one dose of 2 onboard I'm 50% less worried she brings it homes and........shares....... She still has to change in the garage (as if that helps) more a placebo thing for me and our son.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

UberBeemer said:


> A MODERATOR told you this guy's a troll.


This only shows that you and the MODERATOR don't know what _troll_ means.
I post opinions and beliefs based on factual, scientific, data driven information, along with real world experiences.
They are to debate you if your opinion differs, not merely to provoke you.
If you feel provoked and the truth scares you, then yes, feel free to run away and hide in your bubble.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Taxi2Uber said:


> I post opinions and beliefs based on factual, scientific, data driven information, along with real world experiences.


that must be @Taxi2Uber from an alternative reality. The one here doesn't believe any of that, right¿ :roflmao:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Must watch this.


----------



## rallias (May 16, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> I would rather take fares than losing on a 20 cent worth mask.


It has been my experience that the people who have so little respect for you as to not wear a mask are also the ones most likely to be the people who have so little respect for you as to cause you to lose faith in humanity. Yeah, you're losing out on that fare, but A, it's not very much that you're losing out on, B, it won't take very long to make that up, and C, for how little we get paid, is it worth dealing with the doggie diarrhea of humanity?


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> What is wrong with America at least in R/S world? We have lost respect to each other attitude.
> What is wrong with Drivers? Why can't drivers provide a mask?
> What is wrong with riders? Why can't take responsibility to wear a mask after reading what App says?


Its because we have gone from a world of working hard, respecting each other, to a world of self entitlement, thinking the world or others owe us something and the gimmie all I can get attitude.

Its a very depressing thought and world, however there is still good out there, you just have to look for it.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Its because we have gone from a world of working hard, respecting each other, to a world of self entitlement, thinking the world or others owe us something and the gimmie all I can get attitude.
> 
> Its a very depressing thought and world, however there is still good out there, you just have to look for it.


It start's at UBER's corporate responsibilities and example setting which was TOXIC from nearly day one. TOXIC breeds TOXIC. And here we are.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> It start's at UBER's corporate responsibilities and example setting which was TOXIC from nearly day one. TOXIC breeds TOXIC. And here we are.


That could be true in reference to Uber. I am referring to society as a whole. .. .


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Kilroy4303 said:


> That could be true in reference to Uber. I am referring to society as a whole. .. .


But you are in an UBER forum at the moment.
Society has likely gotten coarser only in terms of amplification via social media, and technology mediation (Gig Economy, Social Media, Texting, A.I. algorithms) of what were more face to face (and cash) transactions. Rest assured, for most of human history, society was far less coarse. Racism, Classism, Monarchys and state violence were far worse for most of human history. At least much of these things are being discussed openly, instead of hidden in the shadows.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Slackrabbit said:


> Because the rider cant afford to buy a mask.
> 
> I pulled up and asked if he had a mask. He did not. So he asked if I'd wait while he went inside the store and got one. I did and he came back empty handed and tried to open my door only to find it locked. He flipped me the bird as i was driving away, and then sent the threatening text message. Unacceptable.
> 
> I did report it to uber and the local police.


Did you reply with 'I'm on my way'?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Haven't tried it yet. And, for tone, balance and accuracy I have NEVER had a pax mention the word 'tip' during a ride.


I find it very surprising that a PAX has never mentioned tipping on any of your rides. I have heard it from poor people, from rich people, from people of many different races and nationalities.

I don't ask for tips, these are unsolicited comments some thing like "Thanks for the great ride, I'll tip you in the app."


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> I find it very surprising that a PAX has never mentioned tipping on any of your rides. I have heard it from poor people, from rich people, from people of many different races and nationalities.
> 
> I don't ask for tips, these are unsolicited comments some thing like "Thanks for the great ride, I'll tip you in the app."


I've used different signs and nothing really worked, 90% aint gonna tip, it's the US no one gives a shit about you except maybe your family.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

all this discussion about tips. just will reiterate. .. Tips are nice. .. but you shouldn't expect them. They are for going above and beyond your typical duties. 

And if I have a different opinion than you on tips. .. don't be a jerk.
I am not saying you are wrong, and I am right. Just saying we have a different opinion/viewpoint on tips


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I find it very surprising that a PAX has never mentioned tipping on any of your rides.


never, not once. I guess it is by market? Never even hinted at. I suspect that is the default behavior of most pax. I also think a lot of 'stories' here about tips are invented. Specially the whole 'tip in the app'; pax don't say that in my experience...ever...but then again I certainly don't bring it up; that would be akin to begging.

As a driver tips to me are like xmas morning. Happens once a year and sometimes that is how tips feel; less than 30% of my pax tip. Thirty percent never even rate the ride itself.

I certainly didn't begin RS because of the 'possibility' of a tip. Other drivers, I think, really **** tips were a big thing.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SHalester said:


> never, not once. I guess it is by market? Never even hinted at. I suspect that is the default behavior of most pax. I also think a lot of 'stories' here about tips are invented. Specially the whole 'tip in the app'; pax don't say that in my experience...ever...but then again I certainly don't bring it up; that would be akin to begging.
> 
> As a driver tips to me are like xmas morning. Happens once a year and sometimes that is how tips feel; less than 30% of my pax tip. Thirty percent never even rate the ride itself.
> 
> I certainly didn't begin RS because of the 'possibility' of a tip. Other drivers, I think, really thought tips were a big thing.


Well I do much better in tips last I checked I was around 48% tip rate on Uber X for 2020 and 100% tip rate on Uber Eats. I have only done 57 Uber Eats rides so far. Two were minimum trips with no tip, I took a chance and received decent tips on both.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> . I have only done 57 Uber Eats rides so far.


I would think the tip percent for food delivery is magnitudes higher that pax transport. I mean, people want their food timely. Food is way more important than Point A to Point B, right?

I have no way to test myself since I refuse to do food delivery.


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I would think the tip percent for food delivery is magnitudes higher that pax transport. I mean, people want their food timely. Food is way more important than Point A to Point B, right?
> 
> I have no way to test myself since I refuse to do food delivery.


Well, almost every eats trip i have done, has had tips.

Can't say that about pax.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I have the ones Uber sent me in the car. If a pax no have, I offer and request they tip me in the app. Easy, peasy; path of least resistance and no drama.


Lucky you..I was never offered any masks. Uber is too cheep Hello Dara???



SHalester said:


> I have the ones Uber sent me in the car. If a pax no have, I offer and request they tip me in the app. Easy, peasy; path of least resistance and no drama.


Lucky you..I was never offered any masks. Uber is too cheep Hello Dara???


----------

